# Best movie quotes thread



## Shiva (Jun 20, 2011)

The film thread has brought me another idea.

What's the best quote you ever heard in a movie?

From The Librarian: The Quest for the Spear... 

The hero is sitting in his seat on a plane and a stunningly beautiful girl sits right next to him. Of course he tries to make conversation and she says:

''Hey, let's stop for a moment, and consider. I'm way out of your league. Way out. If your league were to explode, I wouldn't hear the sound for another three days. So for everybody's sake, let's just enjoy a companionable silence.''


----------



## koshki (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's one that's good for orchid growers, from _The Princess Bride:_

"He's only MOSTLY dead!"


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 20, 2011)

"God, bad....I'm the guy with the gun." Ash, Army of Darkness


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 20, 2011)

Woody Allen: We can't have sex...if we did, it would be bad.
Girl: Bad sex is better than no sex.
Stardust Memories


----------



## Sirius (Jun 20, 2011)

"I DRINK YOUR MILKSHAKE!!!" - Daniel Plainview

There Will Be Blood


----------



## mormodes (Jun 20, 2011)

koshki said:


> Here's one that's good for orchid growers, from _The Princess Bride:_
> 
> "He's only MOSTLY dead!"



ROTFLMAO!!!!!! Now *that's* the truth!!


----------



## mormodes (Jun 20, 2011)

Best last line in a film:

"Huh?"

The Maltese Falcon


----------



## Ernie (Jun 21, 2011)

"You Gonna Skin That Smoke Wagon, Er Just Stand There And Bleed?"

Kurt Russell as Wyatt Earp to Billy Bob Thornton as Johnny Tyler in Tombstone. 

There are tons of good quotes in Tombstone.


----------



## Hera (Jun 21, 2011)

Ernie said:


> "You Gonna Skin That Smoke Wagon, Er Just Stand There And Bleed?"
> 
> Kurt Russell as Wyatt Earp to Billy Bob Thornton as Johnny Tyler in Tombstone.
> 
> There are tons of good quotes in Tombstons.



Love that one! That's one of our favorite quotable movies. Here's another one.....Snake Pliskin, heard you were dead! (Escape From New York).


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 21, 2011)

Goldfinger: "No, Mr. Bond. I expect you to die."

Just another unrealized expectation.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 21, 2011)

Dyin' ain't much of a living! 

Clint Eastwood in The Outlaw Josey Wales.


----------



## li'l frog (Jun 21, 2011)

Henry Fonda's comment on children, in 'On Golden Pond' - heavy New England accent:

"What's the use of having a dwarf if he can't do your chores?"


----------



## fbrem (Jun 21, 2011)

*agreed*



Ernie said:


> "You Gonna Skin That Smoke Wagon, Er Just Stand There And Bleed?"
> 
> Kurt Russell as Wyatt Earp to Billy Bob Thornton as Johnny Tyler in Tombstone.
> 
> There are tons of good quotes in Tombstons.



Ernie this is one of the most quotable movies of all time and Doc Holliday has some of the best. Such as...

"I've got two guns, one for each of ya."
"I have not yet begun to defile myself."
"It's true, you are a good woman. Then again, you may be the antichrist."

went to http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108358/quotes and ther are so many awesome quotes it's unbelievable.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 21, 2011)

fbrem said:


> Ernie this is one of the most quotable movies of all time and Doc Holliday has some of the best. Such as...
> 
> "I've got two guns, one for each of ya."
> "I have not yet begun to defile myself."
> ...



Yes, Val Kilmer's best role ever.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay, a funny one that caught us by surprise. From Zathura, a family movie, a kid, about 8 or 10 years old says to a robot...

"Get me a juice box, BEEEAAATCH!"

They edit it out when it's on network TV, even comedy central.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 21, 2011)

From Drowning Mona...

Chief of police (Danny DeVito): "My mother always used to say, "When life hands you potatoes, make potato salad.""

Mona Dearly (Bette Midler): "Yeah? Well life handed me a whole pile of ****. What am I supposed to make with that?!

Phil Dearly (William Fitchner): "**** salad?!" 

It's just the way he says it, like he seriously thinks that's a valid answer. This movie has lots of gems in it.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 21, 2011)

"Shaun of the Dead" and most movies with Simon Pegg are very quotable too.


----------



## quietaustralian (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't say what made me fall in love with Vietnam - that a woman's voice can drug you; that everything is so intense. The colours, the taste, even the rain.

The Quiet American


----------



## dave b (Jun 21, 2011)

'Your scientists were so preoccupied with whether or not they could, they didn't stop to think if they should' 

God creates dinosaurs. God destroys dinosaurs. God creates man. Man destroys God. Man creates dinosaurs

Jurassaic Park, Jeff Goldblum


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 21, 2011)

With a deep Austrian accent:
I'll be back! - Arnold
Of course he is remembered for something else now!

I can't beleve no one mentioned that quote... Of course it may be too juvinile for most of you... Not me!


----------



## wojtek (Jun 21, 2011)

Miracle:

Herb Brooks (Kurt Russell) "This cannot be a team of common men because common men go nowhere, you have to be uncommon"

and the best movie quotes thread from all time 

"May the Force be with you"


----------



## nikv (Jun 21, 2011)

Dan Akroyd as Elwood Blues in the Blues Brothers movie:

Elwood: What kind of music do you usually have here? 
Claire: Oh, we got *both* kinds. We got country *and* western.

Note that Claire put an extra emphasis on the words "both" and "and".


----------



## Shiva (Jun 21, 2011)

And don't call me Shirley!

From the funniest movie I ever saw, Airplane.


----------



## wojtek (Jun 21, 2011)

"I'm simply saying that life, uh, finds a way."

Jurassic Park


----------



## nikv (Jun 21, 2011)

This quote from _Memento_:

Natalie: What's the last thing that you do remember? 
Leonard Shelby: My wife... 
Natalie: That's sweet. 
Leonard Shelby: ...dying.


----------



## mormodes (Jun 21, 2011)

The next appropriate one for orchid growers is from Predator after the guy gets slammed with a whole tree trunk, smashing him to bits.

"I can make it...!"


----------



## nikv (Jun 21, 2011)

Lauren Bacall to Humphrey Bogart in _To Have and Have Not_:

You do know how to whistle, don't you Steve? You just put your lips together...and blow.


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 21, 2011)

nikv said:


> Dan Akroyd as Elwood Blues in the Blues Brothers movie:
> 
> Elwood: What kind of music do you usually have here?
> Claire: Oh, we got *both* kinds. We got country *and* western.
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clark (Jun 21, 2011)

High on the list also-

"Let me see your war face...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6vHOR8lzTg

...work on it"


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 21, 2011)

"You talking to me"
I'll let u figure this one out!!!!!!!!!

Hint: Al Pacino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 21, 2011)

"We accept you, one of us! Gooble, Gobble, Gooble, Gobble,one of us, one of us! We accept you, we accept you, one of us, one of us!"
Freaks


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 21, 2011)

"I wanna here you scream" 
"That ain't loud enough"

From Serpent and the Rainbow..


----------



## mormodes (Jun 21, 2011)

tocarmar said:


> "You talking to me"
> I'll let u figure this one out!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hint: Al Pacino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



DeNiro. Taxi Driver...


----------



## Shiva (Jun 22, 2011)

He's the One!

The Matrix!


----------



## Craig Gibbon (Jun 22, 2011)

'I'd like if I may, to take you on a strange journey.......'

Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Craig Gibbon (Jun 22, 2011)

"So, come up to the lab and see what's on the slab. I see you quiver with antici....Pation"

Another quote from one of my favourite movies, Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## fbrem (Jun 22, 2011)

Three thousand years of beautiful tradition, from Moses to Sandy Koufax...you're goddamn right I'm living in the &*%$ing past.

Walter Sobchak to the Dude in The Big Lebowski

next to Tombstone this is another one of the great quotable movies IMO, unfortunately most of them needed even more censoring.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 22, 2011)

Two more!

''Precious, my Precious'' from Lord of the Ring.

''Deserve has nothing to do with it!'' The Unforgiven


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 22, 2011)

Is it twoo what they say?...................................Oh, its twoo! Its twoo!
Blazing Saddles


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 22, 2011)

Gene Wilder: What was his name?
Marty Feldman: Uhhh.....Normal.
Gene Wilder: Normal?
Marty Feldman: Yes....Abby. Abby Normal.
Gene Wilder: You got me an abnormal brain!
Young Frankenstin


----------



## Shiva (Jun 27, 2011)

''The universe is getting smaller every day.'' 

The alien visitor taking his leave in The Day the Earth Stood Still.
It seems the writers had never heard of the expansion of the universe at the time. :rollhappy:

Anybody remembers what the heroine had to say to prevent the robot from destroying the world?


----------



## Justin (Jun 27, 2011)

too easy, klatu verona nicto. lol.


----------



## suss16 (Jun 28, 2011)

"Leave the gun, take the canoli"

- The Godfather


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 26, 2012)

*likely epitaph for humanity*

Lorax: “Why have you been avoiding me? Is your conscience bothering you?”

Once-Ler: “I have a right to do what is best for me. You can’t stop me. If you could, you would have used your magic powers to do so already.”

Lorax: “I could, but I won’t, because that is not how it works. I won’t stop you, but this will. You just cut down the last tree. There will be no more.”


----------



## slippertalker (Jun 26, 2012)

*Monty Python and the Holy Grail*

King Arthur: [after Arthur's cut off both of the Black Knight's arms] Look, you stupid Bastard. You've got no arms left. 
Black Knight: Yes I have. 
King Arthur: *Look*! 
Black Knight: It's just a flesh wound.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 26, 2012)

There are only two kinds of people in this world. People like us, and a*******.
You obviously belong to the latter category. 
John Waters
Pink Flamingoes


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jun 26, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Gene Wilder: What was his name?
> Marty Feldman: Uhhh.....Normal.
> Gene Wilder: Normal?
> Marty Feldman: Yes....Abby. Abby Normal.
> ...



Mel Brooks is the best...if I ever fall unconscience put on YF and I will wake quoting it!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jun 26, 2012)

Norma Desmond:"Tell Mr. DeMille that I am ready for my close-up"
-Sunset Boulevard


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 26, 2012)

"Badges?! We don't need no stinkin' badges!"

---Blazing Saddles


----------



## Roth (Jun 27, 2012)

From THE best interview in the world ( in French unfortunately), La Fistiniere:

http://www.wat.tv/video/fistiniere-camera-poing-3ttvr_3ttth_.html

( interview of the owners and some guests on their views about this special guest house...)

After talking about the excessive weight of 3 meters of chains shoved up inside, stories involving traffic cones, golf balls, etc...

' But... one must not forget : around the anus there is an human being after all !'



Later on

'When one 'practices' for some hours, suddenly you see a bright white light, then a black hole, then a blackout. That's very spiritual and unique : That's God who allows you to see him ,then allows you to dive through your own anus. It's MAGIC!'

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Indeed, that's unfortunately in French, but that's the craziest interview I have ever seen in my life, don't know sometimes if indignation, extreme laugh or sorrow is mandatory when watching them... :evil:

Such an unique masterpiece ( that has three sequels of interviews afterwards) could really quality to be a movie indeed...


----------



## Stone (Jun 27, 2012)

Elwood: ****
Jake: What?
Elwood: Rollers
Jake: No!
Elwood: Yep.
Jake: ****.

Blues Bros.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 27, 2012)

"Leatherface and I do all the work. You're just the cook!" Texas Chainsaw Massacre....the dinner scene, of course.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 28, 2012)

http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/

-Darth Vader


----------



## Scott Ware (Jun 28, 2012)

*Captain Renault:* "I'm SHOCKED! SHOCKED to find gambling going on in here!"

*Croupier:* "Your winnings, sir."

*Captain Renault:* "Oh, Thank you very much! Everybody out at once!"

Casablanca (1942)


----------



## Stone (Jul 23, 2012)

(something like) ''I'm so close I can smell it.....Can you smell it??''...''The only thing I can smell is your bullshit''

Eddie Murphy and his Captain... Beverly hill Cop or whatever it was called.


----------

